# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: گروه بندی در Stimulsoft

## fakhravari

با سلام
من 3 جدول دارم که در اسمولیت طراحی کردم و *ریلیشن* هم بینشون گذاشتم و  *گروه بندی کردم* .
که به صورت 3 تا DataTable جدا پاس میدم.
*t1 وصله به t2 و
t2 وصله به t3
*
__________________________________________________  ____________________________
خروجی برناهمه درست و تست هم کردم اما میخواهم.
شماره فروم در گروه 2 بیاد زیر رکورد خودش
برای مثال
رکورد فوتبال - ساعت 20 - نتیجه 4 -4 عنوان بازی
الان اتفاق برای *عنوان بازی افتاده* لیست بشه زیرش

----------


## fakhravari

چیزی نمیخواست گروه 2 لازیم نیست.
باید روی hader دیتای 3 یه فیلد بزاریم مقدار نام فیلد جدول 2 بگیره

----------


## rezakhakpour

چطور تو استيمول بين 3 تيبل ريليشن بزنيم؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون ميشم راهنمايي فرماييد

----------


## fakhravari

روی جدول فروم کلیک کنید ریلیشن داره
ایدی ها رو به هم بدید .

----------

